# Dawdled together an ice fishing slideshow



## sevenmmm (Mar 1, 2011)

All my gear is ready to go and think this weekend I'll get at it (go ice fishing). So yesterday I sorted through some of my past pics of fish and put them to a good song for inspiration:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JAvBuYTDdk[/ame]

Oh, an 18 pound walleye would be a Michigan record! But we will never know...:spinsmiley:


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Being in the South alot of our water don't freeze and most don't get solid enough to walk on but we do plenty of Gigging,Crappie and Trout fishing.

Good Luck stay safe.

big rockpile


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Sadly around here the only "ice" fishing being done is from a boat and you have to bring your own ice.......... 
As a side note: you should hear the ski resorts cry even the snow they made melted.

But things are looking up!
Only 93 days till trout season opening - least here in NYS...........


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

We've got quite a few ice houses out in our area but the ice is still pretty thin.

I'm wondering if the Jaycees fishing tournament will be cancelled this year. It usually brings in more than 10,000 fishermen.

It's so dry and warm here the DNR is issuing wildfire warnings.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Never tried walleye,but around here,those perch are some mighty fine eating.:rock:


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

fishhead said:


> ..I'm wondering if the Jaycees fishing tournament will be cancelled this year. It usually brings in more than 10,000 fishermen....


Hummmmm? Now that you mention it, it has me wondering the same thing. I haven't seen any ads on TV or commericals on the radio for the Jaycees tournament. Haven't been to Fleet Farm lately either to see if they have the brochures. I can't believe they'd cancel it this early.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I guess it's on. Here's the prize list ==> http://icefishing.org/prizes/index.htm

Anyone need a new 2012 pickup truck? It's the first prize at the ice fishing contest. A total of $150,000 in prizes!


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

around two feet of good ice on the big lakes in the northland, with lots of activity ice fishing. With the low snow cover, it's tough on the snowmachine equipment negotiating solid ice, but then it's also shaping up for good access driving on the lakes


----------

